# Questions on slicing crypt spathe



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi guys, 
Sounds a bit morbid i know. But I wanna know when would be a good time to slice open the kettle for a photo shot of the insides upon opening of the spathe. Roland and I did a shot of the _C. bangkaensis _last week but realised that it was probably a bit prematured to have sliced it open as the styles look sticky but the male flowers don't look mature . The valve hadn't lowered at all for us to take a look at what it looks like, colors, pattern markings etc. But we had anticipated that it would look punctated, much like the throat markings. So much for a hasty attempt 

My own _C. _sp. "Kota Tinggi" has just flowered this morning (was wondering if it was triggered by all that jostling and movement in try to get it into another tank last night) and two _C. schulzei _which should bloom anytime from now. I wanna take the opportunity for a good clear shot of the kettle contents and hopefully valve markings (if any).

Also, the How long does it take usually for the female and male flowers to mature respectively? And how many days after the first opening would the valve be lowered?

Is there anything I should look out for when cutting the spathes up?

Would really appreciate some feedback and tips on the above. Thanks in advance!

best regards,

Alan


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Femae flower is mature Day 1 - sometimes even beforethe spathe 
opens. 

Day 3 is when the male flower is mature..


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Alan,

I've been meaning to post on this topic - stay tuned. A quick note since your crypts may not want to wait... 

I prefer to take pics on day 1 and day 2 since the details within the kettle do look differently (day 2 is good for what you're looking for). Day 2 and 3 (and more rarely day 4) are essentially the same. However, some spathes get already a bit flaccid during day 3 which can result in less stability when cut open.

The colors of the limb can fade during the flowering period - day 1 pics will look best. I can't remember any crypt showing a noticeable color change within the kettle and/or tube though.


----------

